# Frustrated!



## SilverOrchid (Jan 6, 2012)

Ok so for about three weeks now I have been fighting with cloudy water. My levels are perfect, Am:0 Nitite:0 nitrate: very small amount. I have cleaned the tank religiously, I am not over feeding. I have 5 Albino cory cats and 10 guppies and few fry that they haven't eaten. Tank is 29 gallon with a 30 gallon hang on back filter and a new Aquoes70 hang on the back (upgrading to a 55 gallon in the next month or so) I just can't get this water clear! i even gave in and tried the aqueous water clarifier and that did nothing. I don't think it's a bacterial bloom since my levels are good and there is no film on the glass. I have a very small amount of algae on a few plastic plants but it is brown and as i said a very very small almost unnoticable amount. I have an aerator also a 10 to 30 gallon type from tetra whisper. I have a gravel substrate which i vacuum 50% of at each cleaning (1 or 2 a week) 10 to 30% water change, and I do have carbon in the filters. I am at my wits end!


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

One of the best things ive learned is let it sit. don't add fish, chems, or tons of New water. Just give it 3-4 days and then reasses


----------



## SilverOrchid (Jan 6, 2012)

I let it sit for a week before i tried anything else, then i started doing two cleanings a week rather then my one ( which doesn't always happen) and now I'm just frustrated, I have a turtle tank (MESSY) and his water is crystal clear, I just don't get it.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Too much cleaning, like austin said, you just gotta let it sit and it'll go away


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

What is your pH reading? It could be that your pH is really high or really low. Also what is the temperature in your tank? That could have something to do with it. It also could be the filters that are making your tank cloudy.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

also, is your tank in the sun? Or do you leave the light on all day? That could be the reason.


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Try putting a coffee filter in front of your filter cartridge. If it's not bacterial bloom but just small particles that will help polish the water. If it's bacteria, well, nothing to do but wait.


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

I think your new filter is cycling of sorts. I would say it is a bacteria bloom. Also as mentioned above, ease off on the gravel vacs. Once or twice a month is enough. No need to do anything just continue with weekly water changes.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

back away from the tank...keep your mitts off.....you are messin with it too much....try this.....
temp....78F.....
do not do a water change for 2 weeks...
do not vac the gravel......
do not put any type of chemicals in the tank..feed your fish lightly 3-4 times a day...
do not screw with the filters...do not change the pads or anything else...use your filter pads for at least 6 months....just swish them around in a bucket of water every couple of weeks...

and don't be such a worrywart.....


----------

